# downloading books



## Ambrose007 (Feb 2, 2012)

okay so here is what i am trying to do. I am running ES file explorer so i can access my network drives on my lan and i can copy any media to my kindle, my problem is when i copy a mobi file to the fire it can't read it. i can transfer the same file via the calbre with no problem, but to use that i have to hook up via usb and i am trying to do it wirelessly. any ideas

B.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Which are yet placing it? In books or documents file.  I would try both. The only thing I put on my fire are pdfs and I put it in my documents file

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Ambrose007 (Feb 2, 2012)

I have tried both and it balks at both can't see the mobi file outside of ES

B.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Have you tried connecting to Calibre using the content server? You can connect to your Calibre library via the internet to download your books to the Fire.

Here's the help file: http://manual.calibre-ebook.com/cli/calibre-server.html


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

Download firefox from firefix site for the kindle fire, the kindle silk browser will not download mobi.  for some odd reason. also you have to use the ES file explorer and copy the f ile from the the download directory and paste it in to document folder, and the you have to restart the kindle fire and then you can read it from the document tab


----------



## btrahan1 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've never tried it wirelessly, but I have noticed that most books that I transfer to my fire through a direct connection wind up in the documents section instead of the books section.

No idea why.


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

http://198.60.22.13/mozilla.org/mobile/releases/latest/android/multi/
go to settings, then go device and then turn on allow installations. of applications


----------



## taligator (Aug 31, 2011)

If you put a .mobi file on the Kindle it seems to view it as a personal document and always puts it in the Docs library, no matter where you may have physically placed it. I've tried sending mobil files through Amazon to convert and that will still show up in Docs (since it is a pdoc).


----------

